# Am I too late for shopping in Dubai?



## mmdNZ (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm flying into Dubai on the 28th (Sunday) next weekend for 2 weeks. I understand that Dubai Summer Surprises finishes in a few days. I'm coming to Dubai literally to shop... and nothing else really.. am I screwed? What's it like usually after the festivals end? Any suggestions / advice?

Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Even with 'summer surprises', what were you expecting to buy in Dubai that isnt already cheaper elsewhere ?


----------



## mmdNZ (Nov 24, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Even with 'summer surprises', what were you expecting to buy in Dubai that isnt already cheaper elsewhere ?


I'm visiting from New Zealand. If you had any idea of the prices here... Dubai's dirt cheap in comparison.

I was over end of October last year and ended up flying back with 44 kg worth of shopping!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

mmdNZ said:


> I'm visiting from New Zealand. If you had any idea of the prices here... Dubai's dirt cheap in comparison.
> 
> I was over end of October last year and ended up flying back with 44 kg worth of shopping!


and I thought US, Europe and Singapore is cheaper !!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> and I thought US, Europe and Singapore is cheaper !!!!


they are for western clothes without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

About 15 years too late.


----------



## Jasmine_Flower (Aug 26, 2012)

Depends on what you are buying. If you want to buy designer stuff and clothing from western outlets like Zara etc, then its much more expensive than EU or UK. If you are buying regional products, however then these in the west command a higher profit margin, because of their rarity in the west so it would be much much cheaper to buy in the UAE. By regional products, I mean Middle Eastern clothing and shoes, fabric, textiles, arabic perfumes, shisha things, dates and sweets and other food items and the like.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I have yet to find an item in Dubai that I can not get for less in the US . I can even ship an item , pay the 5% tariff and still come out ahead for garments and small electronics .


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

So what are you planning to buy then? If this is "literally a shopping trip" is it still cheaper than NZ when taking into consideration the cost of flights, accommodation and other spending money? It's a very long way to come over for shopping. Did you get away with the 44 KG without having to pay for overweight? 

I've had a look at various things during the so called sale. Some shops had just changed the original price on the tags to offer a what looked like a good discount. Some other shops had dragged out some old tat to try to get rid of it. I find sales usually disappointing here. There are exceptions but they are hard to find. 

It might be a shopping paradise for some due to the large selection of chain stores in massive malls but I would prefer to stroll down lovely streets with small, independent and quirky little shops with good service. The maam/sir screeching and the following around like I'm a shoplifter or something wears me down.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

QOFE said:


> It might be a shopping paradise for some due to the large selection of chain stores in massive malls but I would prefer to stroll down lovely streets with small, independent and quirky little shops with good service. The maam/sir screeching and the following around like I'm a shoplifter or something wears me down.



Definitely things I enjoy when I head back home.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Pierre Cardin have a 70-75% off sale in MOE... and a few other places.
I'd get there quick, before it ends...


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

44kg of Pierre Cardin. The stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Galeries Lafayette at Dubai Mall (the big French department store) always has a few racks of clearance off to the side. Plus their store label. I've found it good value. 

Banana Republic at Dubai Mall charges the same prices as they do in the US, so I'm told.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

notdave said:


> Pierre Cardin have a 70-75% off sale in MOE... and a few other places.
> I'd get there quick, before it ends...


Pierre Cardin has sale all year round, Thus not amusing.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Pierre Cardin has sale all year round, Thus not amusing.


Sense of humour bypass?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

notdave said:


> Sense of humour bypass?


For 44KGS, I am ready


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Sunder said:


> and I thought US, Europe and Singapore is cheaper !!!!


Just returned from Singapore and it was way more expensive than Dubai.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderCat said:


> Just returned from Singapore and it was way more expensive than Dubai.


Buying what? That's the important thing.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Buying what? That's the important thing.


Electronics and watches are cheap, you get the GST return also at the airport.

Clothes also are cheaper than Dubai, but it depends where you shop at.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunder said:


> Pierre Cardin has sale all year round, Thus not amusing.



If you don't understand the joke it's probably best not to advertise it!!


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Buying what? That's the important thing.


Electronics (surprisingly) and clothes. Perfumes were cheaper though.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Electronics and watches are cheap, you get the GST return also at the airport.
> 
> Clothes also are cheaper than Dubai, but it depends where you shop at.


Watches are definitely not cheap. I just bought a watch from Dubai Mall that's 700 Dhs cheaper (After GST refund) than the same watch in Singapore (Suntec mall).

And I am comparing 2 premium malls here and there.

I paid a visit to Tommy Hilfiger in Singapore and immediately ran away. Lacoste wasn't any better.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderCat said:


> Watches are definitely not cheap. I just bought a watch from Dubai Mall that's 700 Dhs cheaper (After GST refund) than the same watch in Singapore (Suntec mall).
> 
> And I am comparing 2 premium malls here and there.
> 
> I paid a visit to Tommy Hilfiger in Singapore and immediately ran away. Lacoste wasn't any better.


I believe he was was referring to Singapore as we don't have GST here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I find it funny with Timberland, the shoes /boots are half the price here but trousers, 50% more than the UK.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I believe he was was referring to Singapore as we don't have GST here.


Indeed. I meant that the price in Singapore after GST refund calculation was still higher than Dubai.


----------

